
On Designing Hacker Monthly - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/on-designing-hacker-monthly
======
Zev
_So countless hours of tutorials and books later, I ended up using InDesign.
It's the best tool you can use._

Out of curiosity, have you checked out Quark XPress at all? I very much prefer
Quark to InDesign, given the choice. Its UI feels better laid out and was
easier for me to get started in. However, Quark is worse than Adobe when it
comes to pricing products, so a single license of XPress will run a large
chunk of change. So its not normally an option, unfortunately.

------
one010101
Whenever I see the word "monthly" on the web, I bookmark it and realize I'll
probably never see it again.

